# bobcat utility vehicle



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I saw one of these at connex, and i think its a real good idea. heres a pic below of it. I think it has a nitch in the market and will sell well. i think it makes a good snow machine too. what do you guys think? heres a link to see some more pics
http://www.bobcat.com/products/twm/index.jhtml


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Interisting lookin is it like a skid steer?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

its sort of like one. it incorporates attributes from the skidsteer and the utility vehicles. you can put just about any attachment on it, while have a dump body, and being able to tow.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Thats sweet I saw a pic of one either in Golfdom or Landscape magazine I cant remember exactly which it was.



Jay


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Saw this the other day in Grounds Maintenance Magazine and sent for more info from Bobcat. I am looking into one of these for all the sidewalks on campus. I am hoping they have one on display at Mascon.


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

I was talking to the dealer at the conex show $32,000 with heat & ac


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

For the Mass. members, Bobcat of Boston in North Reading is suppose to have a demo unit on their lot soon.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

It doesn't actually skid steer, both front and rear axles steer. It can be switched to steer with front, rear, or front and rear axles. The front boom has a standard skid steer mount plus auxillary hydraulics. A pretty clever idea. Sure blows away a Gator!


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

It's basically a Gator with the boom from a Bobcat. I looked at one real close at a show; pretty impressive. The boom will accept any attachment that the Bobcat will. I see it benefiting areas like golf courses, colleges, assisted living or nursing homes or large malls with their own maintenance divisions. I don't really see it fitting my landscaping needs.


Snowplowjay, things I would like to see destroyed in 2003:

-Recently transfered p.i.a. property managers from California to the snow belt.
-Mopa* products
-Durajunk engines
-Guys who make fun of my wonderful Meyers products ;o)
-and "ESPECIALLY" bottom edge trip plows.

ROTFLMAO


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Tillerman1664 _
> *
> 
> Snowplowjay, things I would like to see destroyed in 2003:
> ...


This so called "durajunk" will walk all over your truck.


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*With 490 horses to the ground...doubt it...*

Nice looking truck Matt... just poking a little fun back. I'll let it go not tying to start a war.  :salute:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Matt-

What size/brand is that exhaust? It looks really good, Nice truck!  

-John


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

banks 4 inch turbo back, k and N fipk intake, power edge juice computer, and gauges.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

That's a sharp looking truck you have Matt! Looks like you take good care of it.


Ryan


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Steve just test drove one of these (they are called a "ToolCat") at the dealer. Visibility is fantastic, as is the turning radius. The dealer said they are going to upgrade it next year with some rear lights, turn signals, etc. It seems like a great little machine. We question if it would really be good at plowing, mainly because of the weight (it is light), and also the low ground clearance, if the snow was deep. But it is definitely something we will be investigating further after it has been on the market a little longer.


----------



## Newnamlawn (Dec 18, 2002)

if you look at the price tag unless you need a bed for something you could alomst get 2-3 used skid steers for the price of this thing. With A/C and heat with only a bucket it is about 36k. Works great. I had for a week doing landscaping and such. With the truf tires it does not tear turf. I imageine with the bar tires it would do good plwoing snow.


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*toolcat 5600*

i purchased one it is the cats ass


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

I AM SO JEALOUS !!!!!!!  

Actually, I am really hoping I will win the Toolcat contest and get to have one to use for a year for free.

Please keep us posted over the winter as to how it does.


----------



## firemedic680 (Oct 22, 2002)

Sold 5 of them this month . 4 to a university and 1 to a snow removal contractor / land scaper. Main purpose is for snow removal , with other plans for year round use. Quite a machine , and a total blast to operate ...heads really turn.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Now they've come out with a turbo (56 hp) and high flow (26 GPM) version of the ToolCat. Literature's not available online yet, but give Bobcat a month or two. ;-)


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

UMass Lowell just got one. Looks great for sidewalks and campus maintenance. The front bucket doesn't look like it could load a 1 ton though. Will it reach over the side of a pickup?


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

LOL yeah it'll reach over a pickup! It lifts up to seven feet high! (That's 84 inches.)

One ton? It's rated at 1500 lbs... but I'm sure an extra 500 wouldn't kill it. Might do some minor damage to the shocks, though. Not sure.


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*What about a JD front mower with a snow blade?*

I was looking at a 1435 or a 1545 and put a cab and a snowblade on for the sidewalks? I have over 6000 square feet...not big enough for a truck....thoughts????


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm sure the 5600 would handle it. Keep in mind that with an attachment plate, you could also run other attachments -- not just snow removal.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm expecting to get my toolcat delivered in the next few days. Went to the dealer planning on buying a Bobcat. When I saw the toolcat and drove it (I had the non turbo version doing 30 miles an hour in their parking lot) and realized the visibility and speed, I ordered the toolcat instead. Even the two speed skids can't match the speed which is a big issue for me going from driveway to driveway. The new ones do have a street legal package (turn signals etc.) and comes with high flow and turbo, not to mention a cab plus heat & air. I will ultimately put a blower on it. If it works the way I think it will I may just get rid of my big CAT and get another toolcat. I also talked to my tire guy and I will be putting a set of studded mud & snows on it so I can skip the chains. Before I ordered it, I spoke with a very large snow contractor in another area. They are running mid sized skids with blowers and say they can handle up to 12 foot burms. According to them, with a regular skid their drivers average 60 drives in an 8 hour period. Imagine how many they can do with a big cut in travel time between jobs.


----------

